# Swap Meet this Sat Dec 3 - Anniston Al



## JOEL (Nov 26, 2016)

10 am 
Free setup


33 west 10th st
Anniston Alabama

I just heard about this and wanted to pass along. Looks like a good location and a number of people plan to attend. I will bring some nice bikes and parts.


----------



## jkent (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm gonna try to make it.
JKent


----------



## JOEL (Nov 27, 2016)

I am told there will be a good turnout. The town xmas parade may generate walkin traffic.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 27, 2016)

JOEL said:


> 10 am
> Free setup
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, might be able to make this one. Joel, can you tell me more about this meet? Have you been before? Ist annual? How many vendors?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 28, 2016)

PMed you the contact number and more info. Anyone passing through Birmingham would be welcome to shop at my place on the way.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm going and so will a few vendors who came to my swap a couple weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRM (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll be there with some TRM Convertible tanks and a couple of bikes.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm looking forward to being there too !


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll be there. Bikes, parts and frames.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 2, 2016)

pedal_junky  ........ I hope there's more than 1 CWC dropstand there cuz I need one too :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

We are gonna need to see pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## TRM (Dec 3, 2016)

This could grow into a great swap, I hope it will happen again. 
Had a good time talking with some CABErs and picked up some good deals on parts!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 4, 2016)

Couldn't make it, maybe next year.  Any other pictures to share?

Mike


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 4, 2016)

Wasn't a huge turnout, but not bad for a startup deal. Anytime I can meet new bike people, put names with faces, and sell some stuff is a bonus. I think there is potential there for sure. Neat part of old town Anniston kinda reminds me of Eden. Let's do it again next year!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Wasn't a huge turnout, but not bad for a startup deal. Anytime I can meet new bike people, put names with faces, and sell some stuff is a bonus. I think there is potential there for sure. Neat part of old town Anniston kinda reminds me of Eden. Let's do it again next year!



Annual Swaps??
I would go crazy. Vets Stadium Cycle Swap is monthly, CC swaps are 2 times per year, and local College swaps fill in the other weekends....



photo credit @hellshotrods


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 4, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Annual Swaps??
> I would go crazy. Vets Stadium Cycle Swap is monthly, CC swaps are 2 times per year, and local College swaps fill in the other weekends....
> View attachment 391937




Weekly swaps!? Wouldn't that be comparable to a super needy/clingy girlfriend?  Hehe. I hear ya Mark, must be nice.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Weekly swaps!? Wouldn't that be comparable to a super needy/clingy girlfriend?  Hehe. I hear ya Mark, must be nice.



O have no idea about needy girlfriends; I'm always looking forward to the next cycle swap... so maybe I'm the super needy one?



photo credit @hellshotrods


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 4, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> O have no idea about needy girlfriends; I'm always looking forward to the next cycle swap... so maybe I'm the super needy one?
> View attachment 391972
> photo credit @hellshotrods



Hah, love it!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well now, there's one you don't see every day.


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 12, 2017)

So I know this post a about a year old. However, is there going to be one in 2017?


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 1, 2017)

I guess not


----------

